# Überschwinger bei Spindelantrieb



## Bensen83 (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo ich habe einen Lenze 9400er Highline Regler, mit dem ich ein Spindelantrieb in Drehzalregelung betreibe. Ich habe beim anfahren und beim ausschalten des Reglers Überschwinger. Habe schon den P-Anteil des Drehzahlreglers hoch gesetzzt (schon auf den 5 fachen Wert des Elektronischen Typen Schildes), dies führte zu einer Verbesserung. Auch an der Nachstellzeit habe ich herumgespielt (größer und kleiner gemacht). Dies brachte jedoch keine Veränderung. Mir ist klar, dass es an der Masse liegen kann, die bewegt werden muss, aber es ist immer noch ein sehr hohes Überschwingen und einschwingen vorhanden. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich dies weg bekommen könnte? Also paar tips, wo ich noch drehen könnte?

Danke.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Juli 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> Habe schon den P-Anteil des Drehzahlreglers hoch gesetzzt (schon auf den 5 fachen Wert des Elektronischen Typen Schildes), dies führte zu einer Verbesserung. Auch an der Nachstellzeit habe ich herumgespielt (größer und kleiner gemacht).



Es gibt auch noch einen Lageregler (P/I).


----------



## Bensen83 (1 Juli 2011)

*Ok*

OK, ist der auch aktiv, wenn ich in drhzahlregelung bin? 
Ich werde montag mal rein schauen, danke.


----------



## Verpolt (1 Juli 2011)

Die Drehzahl - und Lageregler Einstellungen beeinflussen sich gegenseitig


----------



## Bensen83 (1 Juli 2011)

*Ok*

Ah ok, schaue wie gesagt montag mal rein.


----------



## IBN-Service (1 Juli 2011)

Vielleicht solltest du auch mal die Spindel prüfen, ob eine Umkehrlose vorhanden ist?


----------



## Bensen83 (1 Juli 2011)

*Geprüft*

Ja da hast du recht, hatte ich auch shcon dran gedacht, aber von der Seite her ist alles OK.... Keine Umkehrlose vorhanden ;-)


----------



## det (2 Juli 2011)

Moin Bensen,

ich würde da wirklich auf eine mechanischen Instabilität tippen. Dein Motor, (Spindel) macht soviel Schub das sich etwas verbiegt weil die Schlittenmasse zu träge ist. Dann kommt der Schlitten nach, die Biegung löst sich etwas, der Motor schiebt mehr, die Biegung baut sich wieder auf u.s.w. bis Nenngeschwindigkeit erreicht ist. Beim Bremsen geht das Spiel dann rückwärts. Evt. kommt noch der Stip Slick Effekt hinzu. P Anteil mal 5 bringt dann soviel Schub das die Mechanik so stark  verspannt wird, das sie weniger schwingt. Test halber mal ganz  gemächlich beschleunigen??
Beschreib Deine Mechanik doch mal etwas näher (Foto).

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Bensen83 (4 Juli 2011)

habe den lageregler noch nicht gefunden. ps. bin noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Die Mechanik:  Motor: Riemen, drehanrieb. (Schleifscheibe)   das war es schon


----------



## det (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo Bensen,

was für nen Riemen (Gummiband) hast Du da? Kann der die gelieferte Leistung sicher übertragen? Ist der, die Riemen richtig gespannt, aus gleicher Fertigungscharge? Fluchtet der Riementrieb? Sind die Riemen schon uralt? Wie groß (Außendurchmesser) ist deine Schleifscheibe (Massenträgheit)? Wie schwer ist sie?
Da gibt es reichlich Ansätze für Schwingungen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo Benson,
ich weiß ... du hast geschrieben, dass du den Masse-Einfluß irgendwie gedanklich mit einbezogen hast ... aber leider hast du keine Fakten genannt.
Welche Masse wird denn mit welcher Motorkraft (-Drehmoment) bei welcher Getriebe-Übersetzung und vor Allem mit welcher Beschleunigung bewegt ?

Das ist im Grunde der gleiche Ansatz, wie der von Det, von dem auch ich annehme, dass er der Richtige ist ...  

Gruß
Larry


----------



## offliner (5 Juli 2011)

Tippe auch, dass hier Lastträgheitsmoment zu Motorträgheitsmoment nicht passt. Demnach fährst Du wahrscheinlich zu dynamisch für Deine Mechanik.
Wie sehen die Strom und Momentengrenzen aus, evtl. bist Du ja hier am Anschlag... Dann bringt auch keine Optimierung der Regler was...


----------

